# oscar fish and piranhas



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

has anyone ever kept an oscar with piranhas and had any luck, tankmates?

if so what size of piranha and what size of oscar and tanksize

thks


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Lots of people have tried this with mixed results. Majority of the time the piranha will nip and harass the oscar until he dies or is moved. But, if your set on trying it, 100g+ tank, and have the oscar twicw the size of the piranha. Unless you do more then 1 of each specimen.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i tried to keep an oscar with my piranhas in a 120g i had no luck he was atleast 4x the size of them but eventually the piranhas grew stressed him out then i came home one day to a oscar that was half eaten. it will last for a while but eventually the piranhas will get the best of the oscar.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I had no luck with oscars. I tried it with jack dempseys and 1 lasted for 10 min and one for 1 weeks. Exodons and plecos are working out fine with me tho.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Its pretty simple, don't put anything in the tank your not willing to lose. I'd suggest nothing but piranhas.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The piranhas will nip away at the oscar as all the others have said. Sometimes if the oscar is too big he'll eat the piranhas, haha. But that's far more rare and the size different has to be considerable.


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

Exodons[6] also 1 pleco and two chinese algae eaters have lived with my two 12"piranhas happily for over a year now


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

i had a big jd in my tank for a long time but they fought over places and the jd finaly got it i aso tryed oscars back when i had them and he killed to reds of the same size


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

wpviper said:


> i had a big jd in my tank for a long time but they fought over places and the jd finaly got it i aso tryed oscars back when i had them and he killed to reds of the same size


just alittle feedback on this one

the two oscars are still alive i am suprised,


----------



## tylernorton (Mar 7, 2009)

i bought a 12" oscar and put him in with my four reb bellies and he lasted about a month.. came downstairs one morning and all that was left was a head


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

if you keep everyone fed, you should be able to maintain for at least a few months, only if you need to.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

my ex gf's dad had 2 piraya and an oscar in her tank for at least 3 years and last i new(~2000/2001) everything was cool. it was a 180g i believe. its pretty rare tho that it works. i think that it worked bc ppl fed them a few pellets many times a day. there was a lot of rock and driftwood in the tank too.


----------

